# My Clippings: How Do You Delete Clip (Kindle Touch 3G)



## Parmenides320 (Nov 24, 2011)

Purchased my mother a Kindle Touch 3G. (Neither of us has any previous Kindle experience.) Connected Kindle to her Facebook account then tried the share option by highlighting a passage then sharing on Facebook. It worked but now I can't delete the test share from her My Clippings. Can't find how to do it in the Users Guide and my Internet searches have turned up nothing. How can I delete the test clip?

Also, had a dickens (sp?) of time removing the highlight. FINALLY made it go away but have no clue what I eventually did to do it. How does one un-highlight?

Any help will be appreciated.  

Linda


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't delete a highlight from My Clippings.  You delete it from the book you added it to.  Open the book, select "My Notes and Marks" from the menu, then select the highlight you want to delete, and select Delete.  Not sure about the exact interface on the Touch, but it should have something similar to the K3.

The "My Clippings.txt" just contains an extra, human-readable copy of all notes, highlights, bookmarks, etc.  It can be deleted, copied to your computer, cut and pasted, etc.  The actual highlights, notes, etc. are stored in the .mbp file that accompanies the .azw file for each book.


----------



## Parmenides320 (Nov 24, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> You don't delete a highlight from My Clippings. You delete it from the book you added it to. Open the book, select "My Notes and Marks" from the menu, then select the highlight you want to delete, and select Delete. Not sure about the exact interface on the Touch, but it should have something similar to the K3.
> 
> The "My Clippings.txt" just contains an extra, human-readable copy of all notes, highlights, bookmarks, etc. It can be deleted, copied to your computer, cut and pasted, etc. The actual highlights, notes, etc. are stored in the .mbp file that accompanies the .azw file for each book.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! Got it deleted from the book. Now where do you go to delete the clip from My Clippings? Or can it not be deleted?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On earlier Kindle versions, you can copy the clippings file to a computer and edit it and then copy it back to the K. . . .have to do it, I believe, via a physical connection -- the USB cable. The K acts as any other drive.  I'm not sure what the clippings file would be called, though.

You can, also, simply delete the whole clippings file from your K. . . .as I recall that doesn't affect what is actually clipped/marked/highlighted, it just means a copy of it is not stored on the device.  But it's been ages and a couple generations of kindle since I played with this so I could be wrong. Sorry.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you want to delete a specific clipping from "My Clippings.txt", you have to copy it to your pc, edit the file, delete just the lines for that clipping, then copy it back to the Kindle, while making sure to delete the "My Clippings.mbp" file.  That is the file that keeps track of where you were when you looked at the "My Clippings.txt" file.  If the content of the file doesn't match the .mbp file, the Kindle will get confused.  You can also just delete the whole "My Clippings.txt" file from the home page, and it will be recreated the next time you make a note, highlight, or bookmark.

I would either delete the whole file, or forget about it.  Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I periodically rename my MyClippings.txt file to a name that includes the date at the end, such as MyClippings-20111207.txt. The Kindle will then create a new MyClippings.txt file the next time an annotation or highlight is made. The advantage of this over deleting the file is if you want to keep the older clippings on your Kindle or PC.


----------



## birdnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I have read through this entire thread and still cannot see any way to remove highlights from a book on my Kindle Touch. My son has highlighted ridiculously large sections of text in one of my books. I can get to the menu that lets me view my highlights, but once there I still see no way to delete them. If I try to select one, it immediately takes me to the highlighted section of the book - right back where I started. Very frustrating. I've read lots of other threads - all of which refer to sections of the user guide that don't exist in my user's guide or device controls that don't exist on my device.


----------

